# Alum Creek



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

How is the fishing up at Alum Creek? I may sign up for a triathlon race for Sunday at Alum Creek and then hit the lake. I would be bringing my kayak and trolling. Would putting in at Alum Creek State Park area be a good place to put in? Any info on this lake would be great.


Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

All of the launch ramps are in the state park. Do you mean the state park campground? If not a registered camper then I'd suggest using the Howard Rd ramp for a kayak. It's up north in the no-wake zone. Here's a map.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/2/parkmaps/alumcreekparkmap.pdf

Good luck in the triathalon. Do you have a link to more info? I try to avoid alum on the weekends but any info on special event traffic could benefit others heading to the lake.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

There is also a canoe and kayak launch just north of the beach. Really is just a sandy area with a pull around


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. The race starts at the South West beach at 7:00 AM and the bike goes around the lake. Link below for bike map.


http://ridewithgps.com/routes/215406


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link Keith. Last week the crappie were hitting well in 12-13 fow. In < 2 hours of fishing I sorted thru around 30 crappie to find 6 @ 10"-11". Alum has a length limit of 9" and a bag limit of 30.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Net said:


> Thanks for the link Keith. Last week the crappie were hitting well in 12-13 fow. In < 2 hours of fishing I sorted thru around 30 crappie to find 6 @ 10"-11". Alum has a length limit of 9" and a bag limit of 30.


Well if you want to meet me out there you can have any fish I catch. I still have a bunch from last summer.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

KeithOH said:


> Well if you want to meet me out there you can have any fish I catch. I still have a bunch from last summer.


Hmmm you may want to replenish your supply if they've been sitting in your freezer for a year . 

I fish mostly late afternoon & evening. The only thing I dislike about hot summer weather is ending the day at 10:00 at night with fish to clean and no option of just leaving them out in the garage till the next day :bulgy-eyes:. Last week the 6 keepers in my livewell were still alive & kicking so I granted them freedom before heading to the dock.


----------



## fishdady (May 3, 2009)

Ditto on what Net said. Especially on a Sunday. Lots of pleasure boaters out during the weekend.


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have always had good luck for crappie up north at howard. Put in there and head a little south if there not in the coves by structure go to the points.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

got 6 crappie (2 keeper size that were returned) and 2 dink saugeyes on 3/16 oz vibes in 13 to 16 ft. of water on both east and west side of the lake. With the wind tonight from the w/sw wind all day, they were stacked up on the east side, but the fam with me and couldn't handle the chaos involved with running the trollling motor into a strong wind.

Fish were still biting when I left about 8:45pm. I fished where I found bait fish on the finder or popping on the surface.

Absolutely awesome evening out there without any boat traffic. Water temp is 73.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

moke11 said:


> got 6 crappie (2 keeper size that were returned) and 2 dink saugeyes on 3/16 oz vibes in 13 to 16 ft. of water on both east and west side of the lake. With the wind tonight from the w/sw wind all day, they were stacked up on the east side, but the fam with me and couldn't handle the chaos involved with running the trollling motor into a strong wind.
> 
> Fish were still biting when I left about 8:45pm. I fished where I found bait fish on the finder or popping on the surface.
> 
> Absolutely awesome evening out there without any boat traffic. Water temp is 73.


Thanks for the fishing reports. I cant wait to hit the lake on Sunday.


----------



## billybob2 (Jun 24, 2011)

good luck!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

moke or anyone... when do the schools of white bass start getting active chasing around the shad balls? and if you don't mind... what's the best type of structure to look for to find them? thanks in advance!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

lacdown said:


> moke or anyone... when do the schools of white bass start getting active chasing around the shad balls? and if you don't mind... what's the best type of structure to look for to find them? thanks in advance!


Late summer when the shad have matured seems to be the best time for chasing white bass in open water. Just look for disturbances on the surface or the telltale diving sea gulls. Even a cheap fish finder will show the huge bait schools, as long as you turn off the fish id feature. Look for shad balls with fish arches above and off to the sides. That usually means the white bass are actively feeding on the school.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

When the white bass drive the balls of shad near the surface the gulls will tell you exactly where the are.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Like others have said later summer early fall for the whitebass. Vibes and hopkins spoons are my favorite for that time of year. Caught a double last year with whitebass on both front and back hook of a vibe. Good tussle.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

moke11 said:


> Like others have said later summer early fall for the whitebass. Vibes and hopkins spoons are my favorite for that time of year. Caught a double last year with whitebass on both front and back hook of a vibe. Good tussle.



One on both hooks is just crazy. Those are some hungry fish to be fighting for your vibe.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

keith, did you do any good? sunday was pretty tough for me.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

moke11 said:


> keith, did you do any good? sunday was pretty tough for me.


I went out for 1:30 after my race. I was so tired after my race I almost never even put the kayak in. So I just put in at the kayak beach just north of the main beach. I never got a single bite trolling. I talked to a few guys in boats and only two guys even caught anything. That lake has some crazy elevation changes. One min I am at 20Ft. One min later I am at 6 feet and them boom I am at 40+. Looks like it would take some time to learn that lake. I hope to make it over again sometime when I can spend all day on the lake. It was a perfect day to be on the lake with a kayak since it was so calm. I did find a Bomber Bill Dance Shad. Do guys use these for trolling? This is the first time I seen one and they look to be made very well.


----------

